# El "Chupacabra" found near Blanco, Texas



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 2, 2009)

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/92971?fp=1



> "It looks a bit like the world's ugliest (and meanest) dog."



I agree. In fact, that's all it probably is. Just a really deformed (and possibly deranged) dog.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 2, 2009)

It says the video is "undefined" and wont load. I caught a glimpse of it before the vid gray screened and it looks like a dog. I highly doubt he killed/caught the El Chupacabra.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Sep 2, 2009)

I've heard a little bit about these weird, mysterious creatures. Some dismiss them as mangy coyotes, but I think that's bs. The only reasonable explanation as far as I'm concerned is that this is a newly discovered species.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like cryptids, but it seems too canine. Possibly a new species, but seems very similar to coyotes..


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 2, 2009)

My family left Puerto Rico as the cases started to become internationally recognized. Then the cases came to the states with us. Damn.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, let's not ignore the fact that the guy is a taxidermist, and not any kind of biologist (aside from knowing how to preserve a corpse).  I wouldn't call him an expert on local canine species.  That CNN is presenting him as some kind of expert is a bit of a problem.
Someone found something very similar to this a few years back (in Mexico?  I can't remember), and when it was taken to a specialist, tooth and skull structure revealed it to be nothing special (a coyote or domestic dog... again, I can't remember).  But it sounds like this guy is just gonna' use it as a trophy of some kind, so I doubt anyone with any degree of knowledge on the subject will give it a thorough going-over.

Edit: This is what I was thinking of.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In July 2004, a rancher near San Antonio, Texas, killed a hairless dog-like creature, which was attacking his livestock.[6] This animal, initially given the name the Elmendorf Beast, was later determined by DNA assay conducted at University of California, Davis to be a coyote with demodectic or sarcoptic mange.


----------



## Hir (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh wow that is cool.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait. I read this as El Paso originally....

BLANCO IS ONLY FUCKING 10 MILES FROM MY HOUSE. SHEEIT.

I must do some research.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:
			
		

> I must do some research.


Watch out for mangy coyotes, I guess.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 2, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Watch out for mangy coyotes, I guess.


 
Oh yes, I know. Coyotes are possibly the most common animal down in this part of Texas, other than Grackels and White-Tailed deer.
Every sighting of a "chupacabra" is normally that of a mangy coyote here. 
I just like to understand the mass hysteria and/or underlying psychological mechanisms other than ignorance that lead one to believing that they saw a cryptid.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 2, 2009)

The live version of this "Chupachabra": http://www.gopetsamerica.com/breeds/xoloitzcuintli.jpg
It's a dog, nothing more.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

There are a ton of these videos and they've all been debunked.  It's always "a creature with no fur that looks like a coyote and has longer front legs than back legs" and they're always just coyote/dog crossbreeds with mange and wacky legs.

They also always say "IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ANYTHING NATIVE TO TEXAS" because Texans are fucking retarded.  Which is why you don't see these fucking videos coming out of anywhere else.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

A Chupacabra is REPTILIAN IN NATURE


REPTILIAN YOU DUNCEBUCKETS ARGGGHH


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Sep 3, 2009)

I think the Chupacabra is just an undescovered type of canine that's really viscious and rarely has hair. They've actually found many of animals simular to this one. Heres a video of one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDrcOeAWeRs


----------



## Skittle (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are a ton of these videos and they've all been debunked.  It's always "a creature with no fur that looks like a coyote and has longer front legs than back legs" and they're always just coyote/dog crossbreeds with mange and wacky legs.
> 
> They also always say "IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE ANYTHING NATIVE TO TEXAS" because Texans are fucking retarded.  Which is why you don't see these fucking videos coming out of anywhere else.


This.

It's a mangy dog/yote mix. Moving on.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 3, 2009)

Stupid.  How could anyone call that dog a chupacabra....?  Chupacabra is supposed to suck blood anyways...how could a dog suck blood?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stupid.  How could anyone call that dog a chupacabra....?  Chupacabra is supposed to suck blood anyways...how could a dog suck blood?


It has to score at least ten dog-specific achievements, and then get lucky with the random number generator.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2009)

As an amateur taxidermist, I say it's a goddamn dog.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Pfft. And I believe in Aliens, the Vacuum Consortium already brainwashed 100.000 YouTube users...
All I can say about this Chupacabra crap is that it's a government crap that pretends to be secret. Like the rest of paranormal doodoo.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Pfft. And I believe in Aliens, the Vacuum Consortium already brainwashed 100.000 YouTube users...
> All I can say about this Chupacabra crap is that it's a government crap that pretends to be secret. Like the rest of paranormal doodoo.



What?


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> What?


Society makes us think aliens/chupacabras/ghosts/etc. don't exist because the goverments make us think so. They just look like they're keeping it secret, judging by what they try to make us think. I tell you: *they make you believe whatever they want you to believe*.
For example, Area 52 (or however is it called). Or Armstrong and the Moon (they want us to believe it's an actual live recording on the Moon itself, but it's in reality a studio where they have done everything, 1 point for russians). And UFOs, which they already say they don't exist, but who knows? They could, there's a thing called "outer space".
Why they make us believe whatever they come up with? Because they want to calm us. Vaguely. It's like your dad tells you "Ghosts don't exist", but you still are afraid of them, because you still think that there may be ghosts. Also, your dad may also think there would be ghosts, and he's really unsure of them existing or not existing.
Summing up, the Chupacabra exists, but, there's a problem: even if it's not the goverment itself, they don't want to believe in it, like it were a goddamn fable. And let me tell you:
*There's always something going around that may pull our strings. And it ISN'T the leaders.*
[jokerline]That's a very long rant I made, huh?[/jokerline]


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

That vids bullshit.
Don't know where they got the Chupacabra comparison from.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Society makes us think aliens/chupacabras/ghosts/etc. don't exist because the goverments make us think so. They just look like they're keeping it secret, judging by what they try to make us think. I tell you: *they make you believe whatever they want you to believe*.
> For example, Area 52 (or however is it called). Or Armstrong and the Moon (they want us to believe it's an actual live recording on the Moon itself, but it's in reality a studio where they have done everything, 1 point for russians). And UFOs, which they already say they don't exist, but who knows? They could, there's a thing called "outer space".
> Why they make us believe whatever they come up with? Because they want to calm us. Vaguely. It's like your dad tells you "Ghosts don't exist", but you still are afraid of them, because you still think that there may be ghosts. Also, your dad may also think there would be ghosts, and he's really unsure of them existing or not existing.
> Summing up, the Chupacabra exists, but, there's a problem: even if it's not the goverment itself, they don't want to believe in it, like it were a goddamn fable. And let me tell you:
> ...



*Facepalm*


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> *Facepalm*


Who knows? The Pentagon may already hide 384.385.183 alien-related items in their storage.
Now if you'll excuse me, I got a brainwash to do.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Society makes us think aliens/chupacabras/ghosts/etc. don't exist because the goverments make us think so. They just look like they're keeping it secret, judging by what they try to make us think. I tell you: *they make you believe whatever they want you to believe*.
> For example, Area 52 (or however is it called). Or Armstrong and the Moon (they want us to believe it's an actual live recording on the Moon itself, but it's in reality a studio where they have done everything, 1 point for russians). And UFOs, which they already say they don't exist, but who knows? They could, there's a thing called "outer space".
> Why they make us believe whatever they come up with? Because they want to calm us. Vaguely. It's like your dad tells you "Ghosts don't exist", but you still are afraid of them, because you still think that there may be ghosts. Also, your dad may also think there would be ghosts, and he's really unsure of them existing or not existing.
> Summing up, the Chupacabra exists, but, there's a problem: even if it's not the goverment itself, they don't want to believe in it, like it were a goddamn fable. And let me tell you:
> ...


You can't be serious.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Who knows? The Pentagon may already hide 384.385.183 alien-related items in their storage.
> Now if you'll excuse me, I got a brainwash to do.



Seriously why don't some people understand occam's razor.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah if I were mod I'd restrict this thread only to people who read Disinfo and Fortean Times


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> DA GUVMENTS GONNA GITCHOO WIFFOUT A TINFOIL HAT


JMAA, I think I can speak for every self-respecting nonconformist and socio-skeptic when I say *GTFO*.
Yeah--society lies, and the government lies. That's a given.
However, they don't need to make up shit like this, and thus they don't do it.

Now gb2/x/, you twit. It's because of your ilk that "conspiracy theory" is a running gag in discussions.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

/me shrugs.
Nobody has proven they exist anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> /me shrugs.
> Nobody has proven they exist anyway.


Exactly, which means they probably don't exist, not that THEY EXIST AND DA EBIL GUVERMENT HIDIN DEM FROM US


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

> The most common description of Chupacabra is a reptile-like being, appearing to have leathery or scaly greenish-gray skin and sharp spines or quills running down its back.



I.e.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I.e.



Looks like my brother.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Looks like my brother.



Has your brother been known to induce nausea in onlookers and/or suck the blood of goats and chickens?


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Has your brother been known to induce nausea in onlookers and/or suck the blood of goats and chickens?



My God.... it all makes sense now.
I have also seen him arrive home in a flying pyramid. It must be him.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like a sewer rat and a dog had children


----------



## JamestheDoc (Sep 5, 2009)

That sickly mix-breed dog's body must feel awesome with all that attention the retards give it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

JamestheDoc said:


> That sickly mix-breed dog's body must feel awesome with all that attention the retards give it.



Nah--it's probably all sticky from the necro-zoophiles jerking off to it :V


----------

